# How much do YOU think he's worth?



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I am not selling this horse, nor do I plan on selling him any time soon. I would just like to see how much you think he is worth!

Stellar Moves, aka "Moose" is an 8 year old, 17.3 appendix gelding by Starman SL. Located in southern Florida, Moose has traveled across the USA competing in AQHA hunter events (working hunter, equitation over fences, jumping, hunter hack, hunt seat equitation) and has earned over 200 points in open, novice youth, youth, and novice amateur events. Moose has a complete baby personality, and is always a little kid favorite. This gentle giant is a completely made horse, has the patience of a saint, and is a 100% baby sitter. He has had kids from the ages of 6 to 11 jump him over fences, and love him! Automatic lead change, can jump anywhere from a ground pole to 4'6 with ease, stands for farrier, vet, and falls asleep for the braider. No vices, loads like a dream in a trailer, and gets along with every horse. 

Some of his accomplishments are:
-2010 All American Quarter Horse Congress CHAMPION youth jumping
-2010 All American Quarter Horse Congress Finalist novice youth hunter hack
-Has been nationally qualified for the 2009-2011 AQHYA World show
-2010 AQHA year end honor roll Reserve Champion youth limited equitation over fences, youth limited jumping, and youth jumping.
-Countless circuit championships
-Multiple state champion, reserve champion, and top 5 champion


Moose has gone into the grand prix arena in level 0, 1, and 2 and has won each time in (no big time classes, always last minute "fun" decisions). Has gone into very few rated hunter shows, and has always been in the ribbons. He is quiet enough to go straight from the jumper arena into the hunter arena and does very well in both. Moose gives his all every time he steps into the arena. 

Pictures:
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/YouthWorld.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/Emily_Jumping_at_Congress.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/Emily_jumping_and_smiliing_at_congress.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/FAVORITE.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/...5996183_100000004330763_585746_4347534_n1.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/...1539965990_100000004330763_9971_7892878_n.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/...1533299324_100000004330763_9969_3719489_n.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/myspread1.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/Christmas20101062.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/Christmas20101048.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/Emily_winning_the_congress.jpg

So what do you think?


----------



## UWLEquestrian (Jan 17, 2011)

I couldn't even begin to guess. He's a beautiful horse, though, and it looks like he is doing spectacular in the show ring. You're very lucky to be his owner.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

UWLEquestrian said:


> I couldn't even begin to guess. He's a beautiful horse, though, and it looks like he is doing spectacular in the show ring. You're very lucky to be his owner.


Thank you so much!

It's funny, because when we got him, he didn't do anything. All he did was a little bit of showmanship, and walk trot HUS. He did not have a right lead, couldn't be in an arena with other horses (he would try to buck me off whenever they would come near him), spooked at everything, and did not jump. 

He's just so talented, he's come so far in 3 1/2 years! I really appreciate the comment


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know what breed show people look for in a horse, so I really couldn't give you a price estimate in that range. He does look like a strikingly beautiful horse, and I would want to see how he moves to give a full opinion, but the only bad things that I see as an opinion from myself are that I would not personally want a horse that would be used for hunters to have to go in a twisted wire snaffle. He doesn't drop his head down as far as I would like to see for an "A" rated hunter, and he doesn't seem consistent with his knees, but the few pictures you posted don't always reflect their jumping style. It looks like he is quite accomplished for his age. Assuming he is a Quarter horse, 17.3hands is HUGE! lol. If he is as versatile as you say he is, then he could be worth the big bucks for sure  Just my 2cents, if I offended you, then I am sorry =/


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

cosmomomo said:


> I don't know what breed show people look for in a horse, so I really couldn't give you a price estimate in that range. He does look like a strikingly beautiful horse, and I would want to see how he moves to give a full opinion, but the only bad things that I see as an opinion from myself are that I would not personally want a horse that would be used for hunters to have to go in a twisted wire snaffle. He doesn't drop his head down as far as I would like to see for an "A" rated hunter, and he doesn't seem consistent with his knees, but the few pictures you posted don't always reflect their jumping style. It looks like he is quite accomplished for his age. Assuming he is a Quarter horse, 17.3hands is HUGE! lol. If he is as versatile as you say he is, then he could be worth the big bucks for sure  Just my 2cents, if I offended you, then I am sorry =/


That's perfectly fine! We are actually re teaching him how to jump, because he didn't tuck as nicely as he could have. We now have him in a half inch correction, and have him loping down lines and jumping beautifully! I'll be sure to post videos soon that are up to date!

We have also gotten offers from USEF hunter trainers from anywhere from 45grand to 65 grand (which was baffling) but rejected each time because they were before major shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

justjump said:


> We have also gotten offers from USEF hunter trainers from anywhere from 45grand to 65 grand (which was baffling) but rejected each time because they were before major shows.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


IMO, not worth that much money. Yet i believe no horse should be 65 grand or 45 grand for that matter. I have seen 5,000 dollar horses excel in "A" rated shows. Anyway, in my area probably 10,000 to 30,000, yet i find that truly ridiculous. But horses seem so expensive here. He isnt very consistent with his knees, and i believe he could do better with different style of jumping/different position from the rider. He's got work to do but definately coming along. Beautiful horse!


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

i rode a horse that was on the circuit in the HUS novice classes. he was a lil over 16 hands. bay. QH with some TB in his predigree. he sold for 10-12 grand. he was super gentle too. almost anyone could ride him.


----------



## UWLEquestrian (Jan 17, 2011)

justjump said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> It's funny, because when we got him, he didn't do anything. All he did was a little bit of showmanship, and walk trot HUS. He did not have a right lead, couldn't be in an arena with other horses (he would try to buck me off whenever they would come near him), spooked at everything, and did not jump.
> 
> He's just so talented, he's come so far in 3 1/2 years! I really appreciate the comment


That's very impressive! It seems like you have done an excellent job with him. Keep up the good work!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

xoSonnyLove1234 said:


> IMO, not worth that much money. Yet i believe no horse should be 65 grand or 45 grand for that matter. I have seen 5,000 dollar horses excel in "A" rated shows. Anyway, in my area probably 10,000 to 30,000, yet i find that truly ridiculous. But horses seem so expensive here. He isnt very consistent with his knees, and i believe he could do better with different style of jumping/different position from the rider. He's got work to do but definately coming along. Beautiful horse!


Like I said, we are in the process of basically re teaching him how to jump. That's the only thing that really affected our placings at shows, is because he was jumping flat. At the last show wr were at, we were 1 and 2 in every class. He improve a lot in only 3 weeks! And we don't do the hunter circuit, we have done an A show and some schooling hunter shows. 

The congress is the worlds largest single breed horse show, an winning it is a huge accomplishment. Anyone can ride him, like I said, he's 100% made! But thanks everyone for the nice comments on him, I really appreciate it!

Also, just for the record, where I live, a nice novice horse that is AQHA proven goes from anywhere from 15grand to 30grand. I wouldnt sell him as a novice horse when I do sell him, because he is a big horse and, like every horse, can have his "big horse" moments.(;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

justjump said:


> Like I said, we are in the process of basically re teaching him how to jump. That's the only thing that really affected our placings at shows, is because he was jumping flat. At the last show wr were at, we were 1 and 2 in every class. He improve a lot in only 3 weeks! And we don't do the hunter circuit, we have done an A show and some schooling hunter shows.
> 
> The congress is the worlds largest single breed horse show, an winning it is a huge accomplishment. Anyone can ride him, like I said, he's 100% made! But thanks everyone for the nice comments on him, I really appreciate it!
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My dearest apologies if I offended you. I applaud you for your amazing accomplishments. I just personally wouldn't pay so much for him, but if you ever must give him away...I can take him off your hands(; lol


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

He's got sooooo much potential.  It's awesome you guys have come so far! Congrats, he looks like a very special horse. 

Around here, AQHA shows aren't super big. It's more hunter/jumper stuff but he looks lovely over fences so I could see him going from around 20k - 30k with the right trainer helping you out.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

xoSonnyLove1234 said:


> My dearest apologies if I offended you. I applaud you for your amazing accomplishments. I just personally wouldn't pay so much for him, but if you ever must give him away...I can take him off your hands(; lol


Haha you didn't offend me at all! Wow people are so much nicer on here rather than COTH! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I would have taken the 65k and run. I'm not sure what you could sell him for as an AQHA horse, but I don't think he looks like the kind of horse that is in demand in the USEF hunters, though I don't know your area. In my area a very nice Quarter horse will run you anywhere from $10,000 to 30,000, but warmbloods and even thoroughbreds are definitely preferred.

Because of how this horse jumps with his knees I wouldn't consider him a top hunter prospect, but possible an equitation mount. Or a children's or A/A hunter.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Supermane said:


> I would have taken the 65k and run. I'm not sure what you could sell him for as an AQHA horse, but I don't think he looks like the kind of horse that is in demand in the USEF hunters, though I don't know your area. In my area a very nice Quarter horse will run you anywhere from $10,000 to 30,000, but warmbloods and even thoroughbreds are definitely preferred.
> 
> Because of how this horse jumps with his knees I wouldn't consider him a top hunter prospect, but possible an equitation mount. Or a children's or A/A hunter.


I wouldn't consider him an A rated hunter, I've only done one show and did fairly well. He's just proven in the aqha circuit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

4 foot 6 with "ease"?? i wanna see pics of that.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't pay 65 grand for a horse, either, but...I can see where some people would want to pay that for him. He is a well accomplished horse with a very gentle, people pleasing personality. Kid horses are worth their weight in gold, IMO. But, if he still has his "big horse moments", he doesn't sound too trustworthy, so just basing off of what I've read so far and from what I've seen, I wouldn't value him at more than 12k. But, if he's the right horse for someone, they'll pay whatever it takes to get him off your hands lol. Good luck with him, by the way.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hard to say, all horses are worth exactly the amount willingly offered by the highest bidder.

If you were offered $65,000 at one time then at THAT time and to THAT person he was worth $65,000. Personally I would have taken the money, handed them the reins and not looked back.

In my opinion he is worth....ummm....to put it simply, ahelluvalot. More than I will ever spend on one horse. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

sarahver said:


> Hard to say, all horses are worth exactly the amount willingly offered by the highest bidder.
> 
> If you were offered $65,000 at one time then at THAT time and to THAT person he was worth $65,000. Personally I would have taken the money, handed them the reins and not looked back.
> 
> In my opinion he is worth....ummm....to put it simply, ahelluvalot. More than I will ever spend on one horse. He is a beautiful boy.


Thank you
And at the time that we were offered that much, it was right before my first world show, and we really wanted to go. 
And your right, it's however much people would want to spend on him. And same here, I wouldn't ever spend a lot of money on a horse, especially at this time in this economy. We bought him as a super green horse for around 6,000$. Which, I think we got ripped off because he was a complete lunatic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

kywalkinghorse2010 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't pay 65 grand for a horse, either, but...I can see where some people would want to pay that for him. He is a well accomplished horse with a very gentle, people pleasing personality. Kid horses are worth their weight in gold, IMO. But, if he still has his "big horse moments", he doesn't sound too trustworthy, so just basing off of what I've read so far and from what I've seen, I wouldn't value him at more than 12k. But, if he's the right horse for someone, they'll pay whatever it takes to get him off your hands lol. Good luck with him, by the way.


By big horse moments, I mean being fresh if he hasn't been ridden in 6+ days and getting strong to fences, but that's when he's not ridden for a long period of time, which in MHO, any horse can be like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

justjump said:


> By big horse moments, I mean being fresh if he hasn't been ridden in 6+ days and getting strong to fences, but that's when he's not ridden for a long period of time, which in MHO, any horse can be like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are right to some extent. Any horse "can" be like that, but whether they are fully trustworthy or not is a different story. My mare hadn't been ridden for 6+MONTHS when I came back home from living in Ohio. However, she wasn't fresh, she was the same as when I left. Still just as bombproof broke and just as gentle as ever. The fact that you say that he was a lunatic when you got him, doesn't really improve his value to me, much. If he was a lunatic then, he still could be a ticking time bomb, and I wouldn't buy him based off the information given. But, if he's right for you, and he's a well accomplished show horse, then keep at it! But, I just truly don't think that he's a true kid horse if he gets fresh when he isn't ridden consistently. So, that does bring his value down a bit from my perspective, but it may not for someone else. Its all about what someone wants and what they're willing to pay.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, I could not even begin to guess, but he sure is gorgeous! Lots of training must have gone into him, you guys look great together


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

20 000 easy


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

brighteyes08 said:


> 20 000 easy


What area are you in? I'm just curious about the pricing differences in different areas.

I live in Florida and here, a novice horse can go for 20,000. My friend sold her dead broke, very VERY experienced and accomplished mare, who is VERY forgiving and the ultimate youth, amateur, or novice horse for 25,000, which was supposedly "cheap" for her.

My other friend, bought her extremely accomplished made 17.1 hand babysitter with over 1,000 AQHA points for 45 grand (hasn't won any huge titles like the Congress or World show, but multiple all arounds, performance champs etc.) and I mean, this horse, is a robot. Does everything automatically, beautiful jump, nice and thick, just a lovely horse. He was originally 65 grand, but they lowered it to 45 because of the economy.

I think it's so interesting to see the price differences in different areas!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

TurnNBurn625 said:


> i rode a horse that was on the circuit in the HUS novice classes. he was a lil over 16 hands. bay. QH with some TB in his predigree. he sold for 10-12 grand. he was super gentle too. almost anyone could ride him.


My old mare, we were asking 12,500 for her, and got 10,000.
She was about 15.3, no lead change (did the half change thing.. just couldn't ever get them right!), very few points and mostly novice points, cow horse bloodlines, not a big stride, etc. However, she was a perfect little kid horse. Never ever spooked, very good natured, she was grey and pretty with dark legs, was pretty okay on the flat, never refused a jump, you could do anything with this mare. We bought her for 5,500 and she didn't really improve much for the year I had her. Anyone could ride this mare, my friend jumped her 3'6 bareback in a halter and leadrope! Sadly, the lady who bought her said she was "a mareish cow and crazy" when the day we sold her and loaded her on the trailer, she was being ridden by 4 year old kids bareback in a birthday party. I think now she's a broodmare being bred to a big time HUS horse!


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

EDIT: Seriously, your horse is my new favorite AQHA gelding. 


He could easily sell for 60K+.
He reminds me a lot of my own Appendix Quarter Horse, they are both gentle giants (Even though my boy is only 16.3, he is considered a HUGE horse in my area where most horses stand 14.2-15.3 hands), they were both green when we bought them, I was also going to name my boy Moose, but I ended up naming him Waylon.

He is a very handsome boy and am glad to hear you have gone so far with him.  Really, am quite jealous.  

I bought Whale early this Summer he had been started late as a 4 year old (He wasn't even halter broke at 3  ) I began getting some experience under his belt and took him to 6 open shows and 3 AQHA shows over the Summer (Not a busy year at all...), I was astounded when trainers were asking about him and they offered to buy him for 20-35K, I had only had him for less then a year and bought him for 4K. I think those trainers were on crack or something, haha. I chose not to sell him because I had been looking for a Hunter horse for 3 years and I wan't ready to sell him. Am going to start jumping him in the next year or two, I have no jumping experience, but I guess that's why there are trainers.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

LolHorse said:


> EDIT: Seriously, your horse is my new favorite AQHA gelding.
> 
> 
> He could easily sell for 60K+.
> ...


Wow! That's so amazing!! And thank you so much

They move really similar! Yours has a prettier trot than mine, but he has a nice lope!! I bet he'll be really gorgeous over fences!! Where do you show? Who do you train with? You can PM me if you want with those answers.

But I bought mine for 6,500, which in my opinion, was a complete rip off since he did absolutely nothing and was insane! I can't believe we have so much in common!!!


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

justjump said:


> Wow! That's so amazing!! And thank you so much
> 
> They move really similar! Yours has a prettier trot than mine, but he has a nice lope!! I bet he'll be really gorgeous over fences!! Where do you show? Who do you train with? You can PM me if you want with those answers.
> 
> But I bought mine for 6,500, which in my opinion, was a complete rip off since he did absolutely nothing and was insane! I can't believe we have so much in common!!!


Thanks so much for the compliments! 

Haha, when I bought Waylon I thought I was getting a heck of a deal. 
:lol: We do have a lot in common.


----------



## too hot to handle (Jan 22, 2011)

U are off your nut to turn down 45 or 65 grand. I wud of thought if u were offer that kind of money truthfully by people seriously wanting to buy and not just saying u could get that. Why didnt they wait for him if she is so good surly they cant be many like her enough to pay that much?? (oh and sorry for the capital letters it was just ment to be the first sentance forgot to turn it off.) x


----------



## too hot to handle (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay it changed it so it wasnt in capitals sorry (again) x


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

He is one gorgeous boy. I think he could be worth quite a lot to someone, though personally I would never buy a horse for more than $15k. I'd rather buy a nice green horse, or even baby, for cheaper and train them up myself ;] I'm also not into the hunter or AQHA world though. I don't think turning down those offers was ridiculous. If it wasn't the right time, it wasn't the right time. Besides, if you were offered that then, imagine how much you could be offered when he has even more training on him. Right now I am horseless, but I wouldn't have sold my old guy if I had been offered $100,000 for him. I was too emotionally attached, and I would have felt incredible shallow for the rest of my life for giving him up that easily.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

xeventer17 said:


> He is one gorgeous boy. I think he could be worth quite a lot to someone, though personally I would never buy a horse for more than $15k. I'd rather buy a nice green horse, or even baby, for cheaper and train them up myself ;] I'm also not into the hunter or AQHA world though. I don't think turning down those offers was ridiculous. If it wasn't the right time, it wasn't the right time. Besides, if you were offered that then, imagine how much you could be offered when he has even more training on him. Right now I am horseless, but I wouldn't have sold my old guy if I had been offered $100,000 for him. I was too emotionally attached, and I would have felt incredible shallow for the rest of my life for giving him up that easily.


Thank you for understanding! I really appreciate the nice comments
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's some video's of him:
YouTube - Equitation Over fences 2.5.11
^^ We won that class out of 11 other horses

YouTube - Uploaded From FlipShare iPhone.MOV
^^the not-so-good working hunter course.. Yes, I know I got waay too impatient to a couple fences, luckily, he saves me (lol) We did manage to get 3rd out of 11

YouTube - Uploaded From FlipShare iPhone.MOV
^^Jumpers.. We didn't win, but we did have a great time!

I'll post some more video's soon.. And I posted these videos so you can see him, not for a critique Thanks!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

JustJump, may I ask why you keep bumping this thread up? Most of us have already waxed lyrical about the attributes of your horse. Yes he is lovely, yes you are a lucky owner. But there is only so many times this can be said and only so many ways it can be said.

Do you really want to know what he is worth or do you just want everyone to keep saying he is worth a lot?


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

sarahver said:


> JustJump, may I ask why you keep bumping this thread up? Most of us have already waxed lyrical about the attributes of your horse. Yes he is lovely, yes you are a lucky owner. But there is only so many times this can be said and only so many ways it can be said.
> 
> Do you really want to know what he is worth or do you just want everyone to keep saying he is worth a lot?


Not at all, ive just seen more threads with much more posts and comments. I just like to see what people think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ocalagirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't take a penny under 30k


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is a nice jumping horse for sure. Remember to have non jumping outings with him as he is such a nice boy! Probably not a world class jumper (like Olympic level) but he makes a 3 foot course look like caveletti. 

You have gone far with this horse. I would have taken the $65k because they are still making some good horses. That being said, that is ME not YOU. 

Nice horse, nicely ridden. Well balanced and well trained. Nice quiet lead changes and knows his job. Wins and the Congress thing is huge. 

Good for you.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Elana said:


> He is a nice jumping horse for sure. Remember to have non jumping outings with him as he is such a nice boy! Probably not a world class jumper (like Olympic level) but he makes a 3 foot course look like caveletti.
> 
> You have gone far with this horse. I would have taken the $65k because they are still making some good horses. That being said, that is ME not YOU.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Hes more of an eq horse, it's his best class! Jumpers is something my trainer makes me do to get my confidence up and get him more flexible and broke. It just so happened that he was pretty decent at it! Thanks for the compliment!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Is he sound? Not to be offensive, but most of the top AQHA horses aren't. And soundness, at least for me, has a HUGE influence on how much I'm paying for a horse. Granted he'd vet out, he'd probably fetch around 35 - 40k over here in CT, which has a relatively large QH circuit.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

It depends on where you are how much you could ask for him. For example, in Minnesota you'd be lucky to get 10k just because he's part quarter horse, and most people in the jump circuit here prefer full TB or warmblood. But, depending on where you're located, with his show record you could ask about 25k. If you wanted to widen your potential consumer base you might consider making the price higher, around 30k, but including shipping in the price? That way if someone from farther away was interested, the distance wouldn't matter. Just an idea though


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

sixlets said:


> It depends on where you are how much you could ask for him. For example, in Minnesota you'd be lucky to get 10k just because he's part quarter horse, and most people in the jump circuit here prefer full TB or warmblood. But, depending on where you're located, with his show record you could ask about 25k. If you wanted to widen your potential consumer base you might consider making the price higher, around 30k, but including shipping in the price? That way if someone from farther away was interested, the distance wouldn't matter. Just an idea though


He's not for sale, and probably won't be for another couple years. But thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

EternalSun said:


> Is he sound? Not to be offensive, but most of the top AQHA horses aren't. And soundness, at least for me, has a HUGE influence on how much I'm paying for a horse. Granted he'd vet out, he'd probably fetch around 35 - 40k over here in CT, which has a relatively large QH circuit.


Yup, no joint problems! We get him inject once a year and he stays sound.  thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

justjump said:


> Yup, no joint problems! We get him inject once a year and he stays sound.  thanks!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh and also, when we bought him when he was five, he passed the vet check and x rays with flying colors. I was told to expect something to be wrong just because he is so tall, but he did not have a problem! He's only been lame once and that's because he hit a fence with his leg really badly once, but we poulticed him, gave him Bute and he was perfect the next day. We game readied him the following day just to insure he was okay and we never had a problem sence! *knock on wood*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

That's good. With almost all of the QH show horses I know, they have at the very least moderate navicular, ringbone, degenerative joint disease, arthritis, splints, suspensory issues . . . unfortunately it's become the norm on at least the East Coast circuit.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

EternalSun said:


> That's good. With almost all of the QH show horses I know, they have at the very least moderate navicular, ringbone, degenerative joint disease, arthritis, splints, suspensory issues . . . unfortunately it's become the norm on at least the East Coast circuit.


Yeah, we've had plenty of horses that ended up like that. They loved their job and wanted to keep doing it, but they couldn't. I think it's because most of them started really early and just keep going. I'm glad mine was started as a 5 year old versus a 2 or 3. My friends horse is 19 years old and still showing on the circuit, and winning. He's been doing this since he was 3. He's never lame, but he can't pass a vet check for his life. Poor old guy, I think she waited too long to want to get a new one. She bought him 6 years ago, and just now wants to sell him. This horse, if he was let's say 8 or 9, wool probably be a 60 thousand dollar horse. However, due to his age and bad joints, she wouldn't be able to get more than probably 3500 for him. I feel bad for her:/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Yup, starting them later is the best way to go. Congrats on that, that's extremely rare in the quarter horse world! My quarter horse was started at 18 months, I bought him when he was 8 and he had already popped two splints. He started to break down around 13 and now coming 21 is just pasture and very light riding sound, despite my meticulous maintenance for the past 13 years trying to fix others mistakes. A few years ago he and I did make a name for ourselves in the local barrel racing circuit but the list of soundness issues is about a mile long . . . .

So with a horse of your size and caliber, and sound, he'd probably fetch a pretty penny whenever you decide to sell him : )


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

:shock: woooah... you have one gorgeous horsey there. :shock::shock: wooah. :wink:


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

EternalSun said:


> Yup, starting them later is the best way to go. Congrats on that, that's extremely rare in the quarter horse world! My quarter horse was started at 18 months, I bought him when he was 8 and he had already popped two splints. He started to break down around 13 and now coming 21 is just pasture and very light riding sound, despite my meticulous maintenance for the past 13 years trying to fix others mistakes. A few years ago he and I did make a name for ourselves in the local barrel racing circuit but the list of soundness issues is about a mile long . . . .
> 
> So with a horse of your size and caliber, and sound, he'd probably fetch a pretty penny whenever you decide to sell him : )


Wow, I bet you two have an amazing connection! I wish I could afford to keep him and teach my kids how to ride him, but say with college coming up, we won't have any money haha. Hopelly in the next few years we both will win something even bigger (if were lucky!). I really appreciate the nice comments! It really means a lot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Hidalgo13 said:


> :shock: woooah... you have one gorgeous horsey there. :shock::shock: wooah. :wink:


Haha thank you so much! I really appreciate it
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

sixlets said:


> It depends on where you are how much you could ask for him. For example, in Minnesota you'd be lucky to get 10k just because he's part quarter horse, and most people in the jump circuit here prefer full TB or warmblood. But, depending on where you're located, with his show record you could ask about 25k. If you wanted to widen your potential consumer base you might consider making the price higher, around 30k, but including shipping in the price? That way if someone from farther away was interested, the distance wouldn't matter. Just an idea though


Oh also, I'm in an area where horses are expensive. My trainer was selling a horse for 12,500. This horse was 17 hands, 8 year old AQH gelding, okay mover, barely jumps. Not the prettiest thing or the most comfortable ride either. I personally thought everything about the horse was ugly besides his cute personality. He competed in novice am events at the congress, and did not get anything. Does not have a lead change, refuses constantly, and sold him for 12,000$. Ridiculous right!? I sold my first mare who jumped everything and anything, calm as can be, total baby sitter, gorgeous grey mare with good movement and jumping form. She was so quiet that you could jump her 3' in a halter and leadrope bareback with no problems. We had little 3 year old kids riding her in a birthday party bareback! We sold her for 10,000$. The horse world is totally crazy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Forgive me if you've already answered this, but what did you pay for him? What was he worth with what training he had at the time of purchase? And how much money do you estimate you've put into his training since you've had him?

Typically horses are only worth tens of thousands of dollars because roughly the equivalent amount has already been spent purchasing, training and campaigning them. :wink:

That's what I would truly look at when regarding his "worth". For example, if someone picks up a $500 youngster at auction, is a top notch trainer with their own facility and has to spend little by way of care and is able to flip that horse in 6 months for $5,000 after only putting $1,000 into it, that horse has a better dollar value then spending $10,000 on a prospect, investing another $50,000 over the span of 5 years with training, boarding costs, lessons costs, vet costs, campaigning costs and then gets $45,000 for the horse.

Cute boy either way!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Forgive me if you've already answered this, but what did you pay for him? What was he worth with what training he had at the time of purchase? And how much money do you estimate you've put into his training since you've had him?
> 
> Typically horses are only worth tens of thousands of dollars because roughly the equivalent amount has already been spent purchasing, training and campaigning them. :wink:
> 
> ...


We purchased him as a 5 for 6,500$. He was extremely green (ex: no right lead, could not be in an arena with other horses, spooked at everything, did not jump, would have a complete temper tantrum whenever we asked himto do something, and did not have ground manners). We've probably put over 100,000$ into him with shows every weekend, lessons, his training in the beginning, farrier services, extra food and supplements, injections tack etc. And actually, it is probably more than that over the past 4ish years. But thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Forgive me if you've already answered this, but what did you pay for him? What was he worth with what training he had at the time of purchase? And how much money do you estimate you've put into his training since you've had him?
> 
> Typically horses are only worth tens of thousands of dollars because roughly the equivalent amount has already been spent purchasing, training and campaigning them. :wink:
> 
> ...


But I get what you mean. I think show people generally spend probably over 100 grand just on show fees alone! Let alone vet, braiding, farrier, trainer services, hauling, trainer day fees, boarding, feed, etc etc etc! I'm scared to look at the real numbers..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

